# $2499. Harman Oakwood - Actual cost $5200.



## dylskee (Sep 1, 2012)

I had a thread going about moving my wood stove and after finding a few problems with the stove we decided to replace it. I've been looking at different stoves for a while and I was going to stick with a catalytic stove but after looking at the Harman Oakwood I fell in love with that stove! So we took a ride to a local stove store today that was advertising $100.00 off Harman products, perfect.......

So I told the salesman I wanted to replace my existing stove with the Oakwood, he said "No Problem" and started punching away at his keyboard. Took down all my info I explained that I already had a working stove and a steel chimney. He printed out the sales order and @!%$#$#!%! Are you kidding me?? I thought he typed the quantity as two stoves! After looking at the sales order I told him again that we have a chimney already in place and it's fully functional, he said his installer would come out and decide what he needs and doesn't need on the list and he'll adjust the price after that. I told him I was getting another quote and thanks for your time........ Is this what stove companies charge for this stuff, is this normal practice? I'm not looking for a new install here, this is slapping a stove in place and connecting a 60" pipe to the chimney. The first price came in at $5600.00 and when he saw me throw up he took off a few things and reprinted the new and improved price of $5200.00!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, you are at $2,800 for the stove and $2,100 for the install. Install seems a little high, but nothing alarming.



> I'm not looking for a new install here, this is slapping a stove in place and connecting a 60" pipe to the chimney.


Does your chimney already have a liner? because based on that install breakdown it seems to be a little more than just "slapping a stove in place."


----------



## dylskee (Sep 1, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Well, you are at $2,800 for the stove and $2,100 for the install. Install seems a little high, but nothing alarming.
> 
> 
> Does your chimney already have a liner? because based on that install breakdown it seems to be a little more than just "slapping a stove in place."


 
The wood stove has it's own chimney that was installed for the stove when the previous owners installed it. I see 30° elbow pipe on the quote, it's just a straight shot from the stove to the existing pipe. Don't get me wrong, I understand that they will have to inspect my current chimney before the install but this quote has evrything on it that is already here and worked perfectly already. I don't mind paying the installers the price they need to make it safe but damn, I wasn't expecting this!
Here's the chimney from the outside......


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 1, 2012)

dylskee said:


> The wood stove has it's own chimney that was installed for the stove when the previous owners installed it. I see 30° elbow pipe on the quote, it's just a straight shot from the stove to the existing pipe. Don't get me wrong, I understand that they will have to inspect my current chimney before the install but this quote has evrything on it that is already here and worked perfectly already. I don't mind paying the installers the price they need to make it safe but damn, I wasn't expecting this!
> Here's the chimney from the outside......
> View attachment 72993


 
Then you might be better off buying the stove and having a chimney sweep come in and give you an estimated cost to hook up the stove. Most chimney sweeps will evaluate the chimney without charging you for it. Just be prepared that if your current setup needs to be replaced for whatever reason, that it will be about $2,000 to have it done professionally. Maybe less, but that is a good number to plan on if you have a new install done.


----------



## dylskee (Sep 1, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Then you might be better off buying the stove and having a chimney sweep come in and give you an estimated cost to hook up the stove. Most chimney sweeps will evaluate the chimney without charging you for it. Just be prepared that if your current setup needs to be replaced for whatever reason, that it will be about $2,000 to have it done professionally. Maybe less, but that is a good number to plan on if you have a new install done.


Okay, thanks for your replies BrowningBAR. Is there any reason why the chimney wouldn't be good for the new stove?


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow!!  My install only cost $480.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 1, 2012)

Tell him to get out there and see what is needed and give you a firm quote.


----------



## webbie (Sep 1, 2012)

That quote includes a chimney.......

Maybe this guy is an idiot. He should be able to send a dude out there and see if your chimney is OK or if it need relining. etc.


----------



## dylskee (Sep 1, 2012)

webbie said:


> That quote includes a chimney.......
> 
> Maybe this guy is an idiot. He should be able to send a dude out there and see if your chimney is OK or if it need relining. etc.


I know, thats exactly what I said! I have a friggin chimney man! But he wanted me to put a down payment of half of the $5200. and then they would settle up the cash. I have another place I'm calling Tuesday morning, The Stove Place in Shrewsbury. They also carry Harman stoves so I'll see what they can do for me.


----------



## rdust (Sep 1, 2012)

As others have said it's a bs quote with a chimney install. You need to get a firm quote, no reason to panic. 

Buy the stove have a couple friends stop by and get it installed. I couldn't imagine paying to have someone install my stove for anything more than pizza and beer! Have the chimney inspected if everything is good install it yourself and save a bundle.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 1, 2012)

A big clue is the silicone cartridge @ over $14.
I would expect a markup, but that's nuts.
I also see 2 flashings, one 8" and one 6". The guy maybe used an online estimator or one on his computer because he wasn't listening to you. Go elsewhere.
But, that's just me. I have no tolerance for this kind of crap and it's why I do everything myself if possible.
I got my whole kit for about $350 and the 22 gauge welded stove pipe was less than $100.
Sorry, rant off.


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 2, 2012)

Dylskee, I see your in my area, is that from a place in Worc? If it is you should do better in Shrewsbury, if not let me know I know another place close by.


----------



## dylskee (Sep 2, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> Dylskee, I see your in my area, is that from a place in Worc? If it is you should do better in Shrewsbury, if not let me know I know another place close by.


No it was the place in Barre. I was going to The Stove Place but they are closed all weekend for the holiday. I'll be there Tuesday that's for sure. Let me know of any other places around, not a lot to choose from.


----------



## btuser (Sep 2, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> A big clue is the silicone cartridge @ over $14.
> I would expect a markup, but that's nuts.
> I also see 2 flashings, one 8" and one 6". The guy maybe used an online estimator or one on his computer because he wasn't listening to you. Go elsewhere.
> But, that's just me. I have no tolerance for this kind of crap and it's why I do everything myself if possible.
> ...


I saw the same thing.  I also cringed at the $110 charge for "chimney evaluation" when he's obviously planning on installing a brand new chimney.


----------



## Motor7 (Sep 2, 2012)

The problem I see is that _if _you agree to what he has in writing now, your pooched. They most likely will say, "Oh yeah, you flue pipe is no good...must replace. Get a proper evaluation of you existing flue before doing anything or it will just be a big


----------



## dylskee (Sep 2, 2012)

Motor7 said:


> The problem I see is that _if _you agree to what he has in writing now, your pooched. They most likely will say, "Oh yeah, you flue pipe is no good...must replace. Get a proper evaluation of you existing flue before doing anything or it will just be a big


Yeah luckily I didn't sign anything, I just left. I will call a chimney sweep and get an evaluation and see what they say.


----------



## dylskee (Sep 4, 2012)

A friend of mine recommended a chimney company for me and he is coming out tomorrow morning to evaluate and clean my chimney for me. I also got a great price on the stove from The stove Place and the delivery and install is half the price I got from Higgins! I should have some solid numbers by Friday and hopefully get this beauty installed soon!


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 4, 2012)

Good news!
Half price, eh.
This is getting more interesting.


----------



## begreen (Sep 4, 2012)

It's after Labor Day. Let the silly season begin.


----------



## dylskee (Sep 5, 2012)

Well the chimney company said my current setup is in perfect working order so that was good news! I will probably just have to buy about 4 ft. of pipe to connect to the new stove. My only concern now is how much of a hearth and surround I need for the Oakwood? I am planning on buying the heat shields for both the bottom and back of the stove.

The chimney guy that was here today asked if I've considered a pellet stove and I really haven't until now. He has a harman pellet stove and he loves it. One reason I would consider this is it would require a lot less of a hearth and surround which would save me money considering I spending most of it on the stove. Have any of you wood burning guys made the switch to pellets or considered it? Would I still get the heat I would from a wood stove?


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 6, 2012)

dylskee said:


> Well the chimney company said my current setup is in perfect working order so that was good news! I will probably just have to buy about 4 ft. of pipe to connect to the new stove. My only concern now is how much of a hearth and surround I need for the Oakwood? I am planning on buying the heat shields for both the bottom and back of the stove.
> 
> The chimney guy that was here today asked if I've considered a pellet stove and I really haven't until now. He has a harman pellet stove and he loves it. One reason I would consider this is it would require a lot less of a hearth and surround which would save me money considering I spending most of it on the stove. Have any of you wood burning guys made the switch to pellets or considered it? Would I still get the heat I would from a wood stove?


 
I switched from pellets to wood, a couple of reasons, pellets are more expensive even if your paying full price for cordword, Ive got most of my wood free of very cheap so Im saving even more, second I love cutting and splitting and stacking wood. Pellets are easier but you have to clean to stoves of ash quite often. I had to do mine twice a week. Pellets are still cheaper than oil but one year pellets were scarce and were pretty expensive I think burning oil was about the same as burning pellets that year, not sure if that situation will happen again but I dont ever have to worry about that problem with wood, I can always find wood.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 6, 2012)

dylskee said:


> Well the chimney company said my current setup is in perfect working order so that was good news! I will probably just have to buy about 4 ft. of pipe to connect to the new stove. My only concern now is how much of a hearth and surround I need for the Oakwood? I am planning on buying the heat shields for both the bottom and back of the stove.
> 
> The chimney guy that was here today asked if I've considered a pellet stove and I really haven't until now. He has a harman pellet stove and he loves it. One reason I would consider this is it would require a lot less of a hearth and surround which would save me money considering I spending most of it on the stove. Have any of you wood burning guys made the switch to pellets or considered it? Would I still get the heat I would from a wood stove?




You would still get good heat and burn times however the cost and availability of pellets varies so much that it was not worth it to us. Wood is everywhere and much cheaper ! The look and feel of wood heat is far better as well ( that's my biast opinion ) lol. Trying to justify either in your mind really is what works the best for you do you have ready access to pellets cheap or wood cheap ? Do you want to load a wood stove or pour pellets in ? Are you ok with the cost difference of the more expensive of the two for you ? Yes this too is important which do you like the look of better ? I will say to be cautious with harman customer service and dealers ! Shop around for a good one even if it's out of the way. We sold our tl300 because there service at the dealer was terrible and Harmans is non existent ( no warrenty coverage without a massive fight ). That can be remedied with a good dealer though and there are many happy Harman users to prove it. The Oakwood is a very nice stove for sure.

Pete


----------



## murawski (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree with pallet pete
I also got rid of my Harman TL300 for similiar reasons.
I bought a Blaze King Princess and could not be happer
bottom line stove does what they say it will do


----------



## dylskee (Sep 6, 2012)

What kind of warranty issues were you guys having with the stove? I thought harman was a great stove? It gets real good reviews online from what I've read in the past few months.


----------



## rdust (Sep 6, 2012)

dylskee said:


> What kind of warranty issues were you guys having with the stove? I thought harman was a great stove? It gets real good reviews online from what I've read in the past few months.


 
We have some Harman users that love their stoves.  I'm not familiar with their complete line up of stoves is the oakwood also downdraft stove?  It seems those are a little more difficult to operate correctly than the standard "tube" type stoves.


----------



## begreen (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, the Oakwood is a downdraft. From the reports we have here it seems they are ok as long as the draft is within spec, wood is dry, splits are the right size, air is controlled properly and the moon is in the correct phase. It's not a stove I would recommend to someone new to woodburning, but for someone with a good setup and knows what they are doing they seem to work ok.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 6, 2012)

dylskee said:


> What kind of warranty issues were you guys having with the stove? I thought harman was a great stove? It gets real good reviews online from what I've read in the past few months.


 
I had a bad combuster from the factory in the rear of the stove. Harman on the phone told me to remove the back plate on the stove and inspect the combuster and call back. When I called back they said that because I had opened it the warranty was void and they could not / would not service it. After several more issues like that one I tried to return the stove which I will just say turned into a total nightmare as Harman said talk to the dealer and the dealer said talk to Harman. Short of going to court we sold it to a gentlemen who has a very good Harman dealer near him and got it fixed. He loves it ! The setup on the stove took us a long time to figure out  because it was down draft as we discovered it has to be exactly right conditions or it burns like crap. We spent a lot on pipe and got almost 30 feet before it was properly burning. I can say it would go for days with a bed coal 2 to 3 days at a time ( No Joke ) but the service just wasn't there when we needed it.We ended up buying a Jotul after driving everyone on the forum nuts with questions . Jotul makes some darn good stoves and so far we have had great success with customer service.


----------



## Dill (Sep 6, 2012)

I had issues with mine. I had to pull it apart and clean it every 3 or 4 cords. And I did have to replace it last year for 250 or 300 bucks, I'm sure the thread is floating around. The new design looked a lot better and wasn't as flimsy as the old one. I'm torn on how I like the oakwood. I really like a top load stove,but it did seem like a lot of heat was going out the back. The air control lever really didn't do much and the inlet would get clogged with dog hair.
However I really did the like the "one big lever approach", and I've never burned a stove with secondarys, the oakwood operated much like my old vigilant. The ash pan was good, if I remembered to empty it every 3 days. And the grill was damn awesome. I guess after I get a season with the f600 I'll let you know what I thought of the oakwood. It sold with my old house or I would have moved with it. But I wasn't about to go out and buy another.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 6, 2012)

dylskee said:


> I see 30° elbow pipe on the quote,


$361 for that, and $268 for " 5-1/2' Tel section-black" Is there something I'm missing here or is that outrageous?? 
As far as the Oakwood, you might get more input by searching "Harman Oakwood" in this forum. I see that a few reviews have also been submitted:
https://www.hearth.com/ratings/search.php


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like something you could handle yourself. Wood stoves are not rocket science. Plus you got this forum to ask questions. I love my harman TL-300 and no way will i part with it. If it needs service ill be the one to tear it apart and fix it. Stove works great in a variety of conditions. Not many wood stoves( If any) that burn as clean and as long and you can cook a couple steaks in and use it like an open fireplace. The Cadillac of non -cats.I have 2 other brands of non cat EPA stoves and i still like the harman the best and its the highest quality of the 3 IMO.


----------



## Dill (Sep 6, 2012)

The big issue is the lack of help from Harman either on the phone or in the manual on the downdraft maintenance.
Thank god I found a good dealer for support.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 6, 2012)

Going on 5 years with my TL-300 ,no maintenance needed so far. Ran quite a few cords of soft wood and hard wood through this baby and it takes it all with ease. I even got rid of a few barrels  of lathe boards (known to smoke like crazy) All burned clean. This year i plan to use the Internal roasting grill and the open fireplace feature more often.


----------



## dylskee (Sep 7, 2012)

Well after visiting the Stove Place today i realized I have to put up a brick or stone hearth very similar to the one I removed to satisfy the inspector. I should have done my homework before I broke out the sledge hammer! If I can't get this done for a reasonable price I'm going to have to buy a pellet stove. After looking at the required clearances I can get away with a hearth pad on the floor and I don't have to brick the wall behind it so that would be an affordable option at this point, too bad because I really love that Oakwood stove! I have a neighbor who owns a chimney company giving me a price on the hearth and surround, his price will dictate my decision whether I go wood or pellets.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 7, 2012)

Pellets is like a imitation wood stove,go for the real McCoy. THere are way too many imitation wood fireplaces out there,most of them are electric(really a poor substitute)


----------



## dylskee (Sep 7, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Pellets is like a imitation wood stove,go for the real McCoy. THere are way too many imitation wood fireplaces out there,most of them are electric(really a poor substitute)


 Yeah I hear you man! I really want the wood stove but my funds are tight right now and the heating season is approaching fast. I was just thinking, If I have to I will get the hearth installed and throw my old stove back up there for this winter and get a new one in the spring. I didn't realize I could run my stove without the catalyst but it looks like I have been for the last few years anyway! I'm REALLY hoping to get the Oakwood for this season. Everyone is telling me "Get the pellet stove, no more wood to deal with" but I don't mind cutting and stacking wood and lugging it into the house. Nothing beats a nice warm wood fire on a cold winter day! But I have to heat the house with something other than oil this year because I'll go broke doing it.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 7, 2012)

dylskee said:


> Well after visiting the Stove Place today i realized I have to put up a brick or stone hearth very similar to the one I removed to satisfy the inspector. I should have done my homework before I broke out the sledge hammer! If I can't get this done for a reasonable price I'm going to have to buy a pellet stove. After looking at the required clearances I can get away with a hearth pad on the floor and I don't have to brick the wall behind it so that would be an affordable option at this point, too bad because I really love that Oakwood stove! I have a neighbor who owns a chimney company giving me a price on the hearth and surround, his price will dictate my decision whether I go wood or pellets.


What is your budget? Are you willing to go used? I'll help you out locating a used stove if the new stove is too pricey. If you go used, deals are out there, you just need to be flexible in terms of how far you are willing to drive.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 7, 2012)

dylskee said:


> Yeah I hear you man! I really want the wood stove but my funds are tight right now and the heating season is approaching fast. I was just thinking, If I have to I will get the hearth installed and throw my old stove back up there for this winter and get a new one in the spring. I didn't realize I could run my stove without the catalyst but it looks like I have been for the last few years anyway! I'm REALLY hoping to get the Oakwood for this season. Everyone is telling me "Get the pellet stove, no more wood to deal with" but I don't mind cutting and stacking wood and lugging it into the house. Nothing beats a nice warm wood fire on a cold winter day! But I have to heat the house with something other than oil this year because I'll go broke doing it.


I've bought *six* stoves for an out of pocket price of about $2,000 in total. What size cu ft stove do you need?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 7, 2012)

I have 4 EPA stoves all bought NEW , the last 3 were $669 (NC-30) $649) Another NC-30,  Both 3 CU Ft &  $499  Country Hearth About 2CU Ft.  There are bargains out there.


----------



## dylskee (Sep 7, 2012)

I was hoping for new, and the Oakwood but I have to wait and see what the hearth is going to cost me first. I've been checking my local craigslist for the last few weeks but nothing decent yet...... And as far as size 2.5 or so, seems like that would be plenty to heat my house. A 1600sq/ft cape.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 7, 2012)

To add to Randys post Summers heat is the same as Englander the difference is Lowes sells Summers Heat and Home Depot sells Englander. For your info England's stove works is the owner and they are out of the USA and they have superb customer service and quality. 

http://www.englanderstoves.com

Pete


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 8, 2012)

dylskee said:


> I was hoping for new, and the Oakwood but I have to wait and see what the hearth is going to cost me first. I've been checking my local craigslist for the last few weeks but nothing decent yet...... And as far as size 2.5 or so, seems like that would be plenty to heat my house. A 1600sq/ft cape.


I hear ya,my first EPA stove was a harman TL-300 which i paid $1995.00 I wanted a cadillac, and i got one,turned out to be a good price as they go for  closer to $3000 now. The next 3 stoves were for workshops,garages and project houses.


----------



## rdust (Sep 8, 2012)

Plenty of other good stoves out there that only require ember protection on the floor and have close rear clearances to combustibles. No reason to give up on a stove it just may not be the one you "want". To be honest after reading about all the headaches with downdraft stoves I wouldn't even begin to look at purchasing one.


----------



## dylskee (Sep 8, 2012)

CRAP!! Well, after reading A LOT of complaints about the Oakwood I am turned off of this stove. Man I'm changing my mind like the wind!! I think I'm going to stick to my original plan and get a catalytic stove, I have my eye on the Woodstock Fireview. I might take a ride out there today, I can make it there in 2-1/2 hours.......


----------



## dylskee (Sep 8, 2012)

Road trip!! Heading out there now........


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 8, 2012)

dylskee said:


> Road trip!! Heading out there now........


 
Good choice, I think the Woody will be perfect for your house and you cant beat the quality and customer service.


----------



## dylskee (Sep 8, 2012)

UPDATE: Just bought the Fireview in charcoal, absolutely beautiful stove! Great people over there, going to pick it up next weekend. I'll post pics when I get it, I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger on the Oakwood because this Woodstock stove is hand crafted beaut!

The Progress Hybrid is an awesome stove but way too big for my small living room!


----------



## rdust (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome!  They make a great stove!  The fireview has many happy owners. 

The only knock(if you can call it that) is the large clearance to combustibles and hearth requirements.  The Progress rear clearance is only 7" with the rear shield so that's pretty good!


----------



## dylskee (Sep 8, 2012)

rdust said:


> Awesome! They make a great stove! The fireview has many happy owners.
> 
> The only knock(if you can call it that) is the large clearance to combustibles and hearth requirements. The Progress rear clearance is only 7" with the rear shield so that's pretty good!


 
With the Fireview and the rear heatshield it's 18" which works out great for me, the stove will sit 23" from the wall so I won't have to put up and kind of surround right now. I will do a nice slate tile on that wall but that will wait until next year. I can't wait to get this stove! I got to go out back and hand pick my stove, I had about a dozen to choose from with 5 different colors. I went with the charcoal, it looks great with the blue stone.....


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 8, 2012)

dylskee said:


> UPDATE: Just bought the Fireview in charcoal, absolutely beautiful stove! Great people over there, going to pick it up next weekend. I'll post pics when I get it, I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger on the Oakwood because this Woodstock stove is hand crafted beaut!
> 
> The Progress Hybrid is an awesome stove but way too big for my small living room!


 
Good to hear. I think you will enjoy it more than the Oakwood. You will get longer burns and your shoulder season will be easier.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats good choice ! Those are a beautiful piece of craftsmanship and quality. 

Pete


----------

